# new to forum hello! question



## daggeles (Nov 9, 2011)

now considerably my doctor says my thyroid is fine but in the last 6 years i have gained 50 pounds and cant get them off i mean nothing works and i exercise and eat well. My tsh level then was about a 1 now it is about a 2.3 not a huge jump but i dont feel normal. I had other thyroid levels tested and they were above average but not substantial. What should i do? I have been to several doctors who all say i am fine. I feel like i functioned better at the tsh level of 1! Am i over reacting here?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Nope, you're not over reacting. Most people feel better at 1 or below.

Here's a link with the new standard 0.3-3.0. I can't imagine being above 1.0

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/newrange.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daggeles said:


> now considerably my doctor says my thyroid is fine but in the last 6 years i have gained 50 pounds and cant get them off i mean nothing works and i exercise and eat well. My tsh level then was about a 1 now it is about a 2.3 not a huge jump but i dont feel normal. I had other thyroid levels tested and they were above average but not substantial. What should i do? I have been to several doctors who all say i am fine. I feel like i functioned better at the tsh level of 1! Am i over reacting here?


No, you are not. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and many doctors "get it."

However, that is not the only thing that counts. Have you ever had these tests?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Welcome to the board!


----------



## daggeles (Nov 9, 2011)

@Andros in july my doctor test my Free t3 it was 1.0. at that time my TSH was 2.11 and my T3 total was 174. She didnt do a Free T4 and my my total cholestral is 234! how is she not concerned!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daggeles said:


> @Andros in july my doctor test my Free t3 it was 1.0. at that time my TSH was 2.11 and my T3 total was 174. She didnt do a Free T4 and my my total cholestral is 234! how is she not concerned!


Would you by any chance have the ranges? Different labs use different ranges. If you do, could you re-post result w/the ranges?

I would like to have a look.

This seems to be a tape recording over and over. I cannot tell you how many here are told by their doctors that they are not concerned. Say what?? OMG! This is just too scary!


----------



## daggeles (Nov 9, 2011)

sure for TSH my kaisers range is .10-5.50 although we know the medical community is slowly closing that 5.50 gap to a smaller number my last TSH was 2.11 one year ago is was 1.57. T4 range is .8-1.7 and my last test result on that was 1.0 so that in the middle. The only other test was the triiodothyronine total or T3 test the range here is 70-200 mine is 174. Thanks for your help!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

My TSH was .026 the last test. Yes, you read it right. This is where I feel good. The endocrinologist wants to bring it up and here's how we'll do it without making me go above .100:

Monday - Saturday: .100 mcg daily of Levoxyl
Sunday: .050 mcg daily of Levoxyl


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daggeles said:


> sure for TSH my kaisers range is .10-5.50 although we know the medical community is slowly closing that 5.50 gap to a smaller number my last TSH was 2.11 one year ago is was 1.57. T4 range is .8-1.7 and my last test result on that was 1.0 so that in the middle. The only other test was the triiodothyronine total or T3 test the range here is 70-200 mine is 174. Thanks for your help!


Something is going on. That Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone.

See if you can get the TSH run with the FREE T3 and FREE T4. (active hormones available for cellular uptake)

Here is info.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And consider getting antibodies' and immunoglobulin tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html,TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Something is up; there is no question.


----------

